# Verslavingen > Roken >  Lorazepam en stoppen met roken

## canardo

Hallo iedereen,

Heeft één van jullie ook ervaring met het stoppen met roken terwijl je lorazepam gebruikt?
Ik krijg dan als nevenverschijnsel data het net lijkt alsof ik mijn pilletje niet ingenomen heb terwijl ik dat wel gedaan heb. OP internet kan ik het antwoord niet vinden. Misschien is hier iemand met deze ervaring en zo ja, hoe lang houdt dit aan?

----------

